# The last quarterly report on Canada's work in Kandahar



## The Bread Guy (29 Mar 2012)

And not even tabled by the Minister of Defence or the Minister of Foreign Affairs ....


> The Honourable Gordon O’Connor, Minister of State and Chief Government Whip, today tabled, on behalf of the Government of Canada, its 14th and final report on Canada’s engagement in Afghanistan for the period 2008-2011.
> 
> Canadians are proud of the role played by the Canadian Armed Forces in securing Afghanistan from the control of the Taliban. The Government of Canada is committed to helping Afghans rebuild through its non-combat training mission and development assistance projects.
> 
> ...


Government of Canada Info-machine, 29 Mar 12


----------

